# Church Services Cancelled



## debodun (Dec 19, 2020)

Just received a call from the pastor - both this Sunday's and the Christmas eve services are cancelled due to widespread illness.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2020)

How sad that this year has brought so much cancellation of traditions.  Can he do a Christmas service as a podcast?


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2020)

I think he has the capability - he did it back in the spring when everything was cancelled. But it's probably too short notice to do anything now and I don't know the state of his videographer.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2020)

Smart move by the pastor.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Smart move by the pastor.


My thoughts exactly. Thank God he made this choice.


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2020)

I am not surprised most of the congregation is sick. Hardly anyone wears masks at the service. This week at Bible study, seven people attanded and only two were masked (including me).


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2020)

I wouldn't be attending anything, Bible Study or not, where that low a percentage of attendees were masked.  IMHO it is taking a foolish chance.


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My thoughts exactly. Thank God he made this choice.


Nice pun!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am not surprised most of the congregation is sick. Hardly anyone wears masks at the service. This week at Bible study, seven people attanded and only two were masked (including me).


Why would you even walk into a room where seven people were going to be together for an hour or more?  AND five people were unmasked?  
What are you thinking, Deb? 

No way I'd even consider going to a church, a party, or any kind of indoor gathering right now. I practically run through the grocery store these days. Get in, grab what I need and get the hell out, that's my _modus operandi_ these days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Why would you even walk into a room where seven people were going to be together for an hour or more? AND five people were unmasked?


I agree!  If the others are not considerate enough to wear a mask to stop the spread of the virus in case they are infected, then why the heck would I be there exposing myself?  The mask protects others from YOU, although there is a slight benefit of protection to the wearer.  Luckily the majority of people where I live are responsible and caring.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Luckily the majority of people where I live are responsible and caring.


Same here.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

Here too.  All group activities, including small groups, have been shut down for months, and all our buildings require that you wear a mask. Making these rules was almost unnecessary, as everyone has been wearing a mask for months now, even when just going out for a walk. 

But of course, posting signs in the buildings about it applies to guests, delivery people, etc. as well as the residents. And all of them are wearing masks too, from what I've seen so far, anyway.

I agree with the others about your study group, Deb.  Even if you are wearing a mask, that doesn't give you 100% protection; why take such a chance?  Can't your group hold their meetings via Zoom, as most groups, classes, families, etc. are doing?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

Not everyone Zooms.


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm so sorry Deb.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 21, 2020)

My church has been closed to members since  mid March
In the meantime,those who have computers/laptops,Iphones etc can watch Sun and other special services online either on our church website via Youtube or Facebook 
Every other Sun since May,a group of church members{me included}  have been doing Zoom meetings.Its been wonderful to see other members,to learn how they are doing thru this difficult time for all of us .The meetings usually last 45 min,sometimes our minister will be there for a brief time
It certainly has been a God send to watch the online services,be connected with others


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> My church has been closed to members since  mid March
> In the meantime,those who have computers/laptops,Iphones etc can watch Sun and other special services online either on our church website via Youtube or Facebook
> Every other Sun since May,a group of church members{me included}  have been doing Zoom meetings.Its been wonderful to see other members,to learn how they are doing thru this difficult time for all of us .The meetings usually last 45 min,sometimes our minister will be there for a brief time
> It certainly has been a God send to watch the online services,be connected with others


Another great pun!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Why would you even walk into a room where seven people were going to be together for an hour or more?  AND five people were unmasked?
> What are you thinking, Deb?
> 
> No way I'd even consider going to a church, a party, or any kind of indoor gathering right now. I practically run through the grocery store these days. Get in, grab what I need and get the hell out, that's my _modus operandi_ these days.



I don't even run through the grocery store any more.  I do online ordering and curbside pickup of groceries and everything else I possibly can.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Not everyone Zooms.


You don't have to Zoom. There's other church services online you can just watch.


----------

